# RAM for DH55TC.



## nipunmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking of some RAM upgrades for INTEL DH55TC. Now i saw on the intel website that this mobo only supports 1333mhz ram and i am thinking of buying 1600mhz ram for gaming. The guy in the following forum tells that mobos can run the ram at higher speeds than the actual speeds of the motherboard:
1600Mhz ram with an 1333mhz mother board | Video Game Online Forums & Community | Game Platform Discussions for Video Games - GameTrailers.com

I don't know whether he is right or not. And will be there performance difference particularly in gaming of 1600mhz over 1333mhz ram? And please suggest 8GB of ram for this mobo. Thnx.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ There would be no significant differences in your case. When getting a 1600mhz module and placing it in an h55 mobo, it will get downclocked to 1333mhz clocks. The memory controller of lynnfield and clarkdale cpu's have 1333mhz support at max.

This is what i know. So its better for you to invest in cheaper 1333mhz memory modules.


----------



## Mr.V (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont think you should do that.The company itself says that it can handle 1333/1066 Mhz. The old generation CANNOT handle 1600mhz.
Well the best think you can try is borrow a 1600Mhz ram and try in you board.(Mostly Core i3 wont support it...............)


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> I dont think you should do that.The company itself says that it can handle 1333/1066 Mhz. The old generation CANNOT handle 1600mhz.
> Well the best think you can try is borrow a 1600Mhz ram and try in you board.(Mostly Core i3 wont support it...............)


erm....1600 Mhz RAM will DOWNCLOCK and run at 1333 Mhz.


----------



## nipunmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

ok i will go for 1333mhz ram. but i want to know is there is a major performance difference between the 1600 and 1333mhz ram and also suggest some cheap and reliable 8GB ram modules.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Most probably you won't get single 8GB module, but you cn always get 2x 4GB modules, value series from Corsair would cost you around 2.5K


----------



## nipunmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

ok i selected this two ram modules:
Flipkart: Gskill NT DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT): Ram

Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (AD3U1333C4G9-R): Ram

which one should I buy? or should i get a corsair value select?


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

get the G-Skill or Corsair Value select ram - both are good


----------

